# buying online in Ca?



## ocl (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello everyone, I currently live in ca and am looking for my first handgun, I have a wife and 11mo son I live in a rural area and am the only income in my family so I am looking for something inexpensive for home defense and ccw so ofcourse I have seen the Hi point c9 which I wouldn't mind but for a few bucks more I can get a ruger p95pr but the ones I seen online are 15rd magazine which I believe are illegal here, so could I order them without the magazine and buy 10rd mags? Thank you


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Probably better not to buy the Hi-Point. They work, and people report them to be reliable, but they are cheaply made of zinc castings, and they probably won't last long.
Further, they are too big and too heavy for concealed carry.
Further still, you need to make absolutely sure that you live in a county where concealed-carry permits are actually available. Most CA counties don't issue them.

For home-defense use by yourself, your wife, and, later, your child, I suggest looking at a 20-gauge shotgun with a 18" barrel.
If your wife can handle the weight and recoil, go for a 12-gauge instead.
In any case, I suggest that a pump-action shotgun will be easier to learn to use, and more effective in relatively unskilled hands, than will be any pistol.
However, both you and your wife should practice using it. Even a shotgun needs to be aimed.

If you insist upon buying a pistol, every seller knows that to ship a handgun into CA, a maximum-10-round magazine has to be supplied.
If the on-line seller with whom you deal does not comply with the law, the CA gunshop which accomplishes the actual transfer will have to take care of it, at extra cost to you.


----------



## ocl (Oct 25, 2012)

I have looked into the ccw for my county and the sheriff here is very pro ccw plus I work closely with the sheriff deputies. I also have a ffl dealer I am going through which he is doing all the paper work but I am finding the gun. I'm more into the pistol because our home is on my job site and surrounded by cameras and all my neighbors are fellow workers. I would like the ruger p95pr but they all come with a 15rd mag so if there is way around that I would like to do that.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

ocl said:


> I have looked into the ccw for my county and the sheriff here is very pro ccw plus I work closely with the sheriff deputies. I also have a ffl dealer I am going through which he is doing all the paper work but I am finding the gun. I'm more into the pistol because our home is on my job site and surrounded by cameras and all my neighbors are fellow workers. I would like the ruger p95pr but they all come with a 15rd mag so if there is way around that I would like to do that.


Order the gun, tell the seller to keep the mag. This is assuming its a private seller, a FFL should know the laws. Once you get the weapon order new mags...Here is a link...

Ruger Mag Ruger P89 P93 P94 P95 9mm Luger 10-Round SS

BTW, get the Ruger, the Hi point is crap.....


----------

